# Sub. on tackle twill?



## tace (Nov 25, 2008)

I searched and found one thread about sublimating on tackle twill. Only one person said it would work the rest had other suggestions. I know it is 100% poly, I use the pressure sensitive kind, would I have any problems sub. on it?

Thanks


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Your best bet will be to contact the manufacturer and inquire about it. 

Since it's polyester, I don't see why you can't really dye sub it, the major factor though is "how will the heat affect the adhesive and the backing". 

Curious what Josh Ellsworth knows on the subject!


----------



## engraver68 (Aug 10, 2009)

Contact Johns Plastic they have a material that may work for you called subliflock with a adhesive back to heat press after sublimation. I have not used it so I'm not sure if that is what you are looking for. I don't do shirts yet, just getting started in sub. and doing other items, awards, mugs, key rings, name plates, ect...
Hope this helps.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Tackle twill works very well with dye sublimation. We have found that if you are having issues it is generally too much pressure. What seems to happen is that the adhesive can be pushed through the fabric. This causes the resulting image to not be as vibrant as it should be. Light pressure and low temps.


----------



## iT (Feb 5, 2010)

What would you use tackle twill sublimation for? Do you just sublimate pre-cut letters and numbers?


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

cprvh said:


> Tackle twill works very well with dye sublimation. We have found that if you are having issues it is generally too much pressure. What seems to happen is that the adhesive can be pushed through the fabric. This causes the resulting image to not be as vibrant as it should be. Light pressure and low temps.


3 quick questions:

1. Would you mind sharing a photo or two? I'd love to see your work.

2. For those of us without dye sub, is it possible to send design to someone with sub, get them to dye the image onto sub paper and ship to us for application?

3. Do you press dye transfer at same time you apply the twill?


----------



## tace (Nov 25, 2008)

I am going to give it a whirl today. The reason I want to sub. onto the twill is I need a funny shade of green that is not available. I am doing some mean looking eyes and none of the greens that are offered will do the trick.

I plan on subing the image onto the twill first and then sewing it onto the garment, then a quick press to set the adhesive.

Thanks to all that replied.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

I do not have any pics I can share...all have been of customer's art. However, we have done some that I thought were really nice. They used a very bold text for their twill shape and subbed a collage off photos onto the twill.

You need to sublimate the twill first (using a Teflon sheet underneath) and then apply it to the garment.

Send me a PM and I can probably help with the transfers


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks. I have some sample twill and a cutter (no dye sub setup), but I have not played with it at all. I can picture big numers appliqued onto jerseys - but that's as far as my non-imagination can go with it. I just haven't gotten excited enough about it to set aside the time to try anything. Tace, if you're at liberty to post some of what you do today, my non-imaginative brain would sure appreciate a peek.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

You can see pics on my website.


----------



## iT (Feb 5, 2010)

Where do people recommend buying blank rolls of tackle twill from that can be sublimated? Stahl's?


----------



## tace (Nov 25, 2008)

iT said:


> Where do people recommend buying blank rolls of tackle twill from that can be sublimated? Stahl's?


Stahls or Twill USA, I'm from Indiana and Twill USA is in Indiana so I usually go with them.


----------



## B_Ray21 (Jul 10, 2009)

tace said:


> Stahls or Twill USA, I'm from Indiana and Twill USA is in Indiana so I usually go with them.


Are any of their twills that are better than others for this use? I had tried on their twill and had vibrancy and warping issues which, from reading above, I assume are due to too much pressure. Also just want to make sure I am using the right stuff first. Does the smoothest stuff work the best? or shouldn't matter if done correctly? Certain backing?
Thanks!
Bob


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

What do you sub on tackle twill and what's it used for? I'm really new.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

marvi said:


> What do you sub on tackle twill and what's it used for? I'm really new.


Dye sublimation is a full color printing method which uses heat to transform inks to a gas, the gas then binds to polyester and polymer materials/substrates. It is commonly used on plastics for name tags, photos, etc. 

In the case here, individuals wanted to sublimate it onto tackle twill which is commonly used in the uniform industry. Most likely they wanted to give some team numbers some pizazz, since it's a full color process, they're probably using 2 or more team colors on the twill, or are just doing a couple and don't want to buy yards of a specific color when they only need a foot. 

Tackle twill is kind of a rough fabric that has visible lines running through it, you'll see it most commonly used for numbering for sports teams, or on logos on caps. Caps themselves are generally made out of a twill as well, to give you a better idea of what the material is.


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks. Very helpful


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

hey the sublaflock from johnson plastics is great. We even hand cut some items, great sublimation tool, for cotton shirts. great colors and they heat press to almost anything! ggod luck, unlcetee


----------



## WSmcion3 (Nov 5, 2010)

JYA said:


> You can see pics on my website.


Great pics, but I've got a couple of questions. I am looking to add sublimated twill to my shop but I am trying to figure out the best way to cut the twill. Currently I use a laser to cut out my twill. Would you press the design then cut it out using some type of registration mark to align the twill? Or would you cut the twill first and press them individually? I have requests for doing multiply color lettering on a single layer of twill.


----------



## freeblazer (Sep 25, 2009)

I have sublimated on stahls regular white twill.
The problem I ran into is the heal seal backing.

When you sublimate the twill the heat seal is also activated. Even with a teflon sheet , it makes a mess.

This is how I do it.
I actually laser cut the twill in the shape I want. 
I heat press it to embroidery backing while I am sublimating it with a heat press. 
I hand cut the backing along the edge of the sublimated item.
I applique it to the garment.
I am just not able to heal seal it to the garment.
The backing makes it a little stiff also.

Anybody have way of not activating the heat seal while sublimating the twill?


----------

